#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Nieuwe Dubai jurken te koop, prijs v.a. 30 euro!!!

## amana_mode

De modellen op de volgende link hebben wij besteld en wij verwachten ze binnenkort insha Allah in beperkte mate in de winkel te hebben. Bij succes gaan we ze in grotere hoeveelheden bestellen.

Zie:

Amana Mode

----------


## amana_mode

Van 20 tot 200 euro

http://amana.webklik.nl/page/amana-mode

----------


## amana_mode

Ook kleine maten voor 1.55m en kleiner.

Te koop van 20 tot 70 euro

Amana Mode

----------


## amana_mode

Alles in de winkel geprijsd van 30 tot 130 euro!!!

130,- 



110,-

----------


## amana_mode

130 euro

----------


## amana_mode



----------


## amana_mode

Versie met zilveren steentjes. Ook de mouwen zijn bij deze model wat simpeler gehouden.

----------


## amana_mode

Nieuw in de winkel.

----------


## amana_mode



----------

